# Take this funny quiz



## Jim (Dec 26, 2013)

It was spot on for me saying I'm in the Boston area. :lol: 

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=1&

Accurate for you?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 26, 2013)

That was a Hoot! According to this quiz, I should not be living here, but somewhere in the Birmingham , Al. area.
Having been exposed to several dialects from Maine to Florida over the years, I can see the mix it produces in the individual.
Thanks Jim, I'm happily in Florida! Jerry


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn - that thing is good - got me right where I am / been / bean - potato bugged!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 26, 2013)

Not extremely accurate. I'm about an hour west of Memphis and it picked Jackson MS, Birmingham, and Chattanooga.


----------



## Colbyt (Dec 26, 2013)

If they aren't IP sniffing (hate to spoil the fun) then it was spot on. 

I was convinced it would be wrong since the individual ansers were all over the map.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 26, 2013)

I took it a few days ago on FB, got me dead on to the area I am living in!


----------



## Vader809 (Dec 27, 2013)

Put me right where i am Ohio.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 27, 2013)

Got me 8 miles from home


----------



## SumDumGuy (Dec 27, 2013)

Told me I was from the Phoenix, AZ area. However, I am currently in Utah and grew up in Idaho.


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 27, 2013)

Even though I have lived in Georgia for several years it placed me in northern Indiana where I spent most of my first 55 years.


----------



## jtrip (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337165#p337165 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 26 Dec 2013, 11:35[/url]"]That was a Hoot! According to this quiz, I should not be living here, but somewhere in the Birmingham , Al. area.
> Having been exposed to several dialects from Maine to Florida over the years, I can see the mix it produces in the individual.
> Thanks Jim, I'm happily in Florida! Jerry


Now that is funny. I'm from the Dade City Fl. area and it says I'm from Birmingham also.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 29, 2013)

not even in the same country :LOL2: but still close


----------



## redbug (Dec 29, 2013)

it nailed me I grew up in philly !!!!!


----------



## alumacrafty (Dec 29, 2013)

Missed by about 500 miles but still in the midwest . . . close enough!


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I knew I always walked to the drum beat I hear in me old haid - the thang had me plumb out of America. I reckon that means I should just live in my tin boat on the water! If it was a bit bigger, I could hack that.


----------



## dieselfixer (Dec 31, 2013)

It put me right on the money. About 1/2 way between Buffalo and Rochester NY, on the shore on Lake Ontario.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 31, 2013)

Had me in the south which is where I grew up but haven't lived in a long time...maybe I should go back there...sure would be nice.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 31, 2013)

Pretty much spot on for me. It Picked OKC & I'm in a suburb of it.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jan 5, 2014)

I took it the other day and it nailed it to the city, which is by no means a major metropolitan area! LOL. Pretty accurate, of you ask me. I loved seeing all the various ways people can/do pronounce the same words by region and dialect.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just took it and it had both cities for me, since I lived in another state for a while I have both dialects mixed in.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems to me it thinks central Florida rednecks sound alot like Alabama rednecks. Jtrip from Dade City and Me from Ocala and it put us both in Alabama.. Whatever I'm not going to be changing my Orange and Blue for Red anytime soon.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 12, 2014)

Said I was Lincoln, NE or St. Louis, MO. Could be affected by my living in Texas for 9 years.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 12, 2014)

Had me in Baton Rouge, New Orleans, or Jackson, Mississippi. 
I live in Katy, Texas. I have never lived in any of those places or even visited. 

I guess everyone is right, I do talk funny!

Not even close for me, oh well.


----------



## T Man (Jan 14, 2014)

huntinfool said:


> Had me in Baton Rouge, New Orleans, or Jackson, Mississippi.
> I live in Katy, Texas. I have never lived in any of those places or even visited.
> 
> I guess everyone is right, I do talk funny!
> ...


Small world. First house I rented in college I had a roommate from Katu


----------



## minnow soaker (Jan 16, 2014)

Said I lived in Lincoln, Ne.. Close enough, I am in Omaha, Ne about 45mins east.


----------



## panFried (Jan 16, 2014)

It was spot on for me in St. Louis. Mentioned southern Missouri city too which makes sense as I have farm there. Fun quiz.


----------



## zacksimpson (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty dead on, Marked two cities in WI (where I grew up) and one in SC (where I live now) and the darkest red on the map was covering my hometown.


----------



## waterman (Feb 22, 2014)

Mojo said:


> Seems to me it thinks central Florida rednecks sound alot like Alabama rednecks. Jtrip from Dade City and Me from Ocala and it put us both in Alabama.. Whatever I'm not going to be changing my Orange and Blue for Red anytime soon.


Come on up. We'll go rolly polly huntin'!


----------



## weldit (Feb 26, 2014)

Got me.Put me in New Orleans and I live within 10 miles of it.


----------



## BrazosDon (Feb 26, 2014)

Native Texan: This thing has me in Tallahassee, FL 
Jacksonville, MS
Corpus Christy, TX

I spent 1 year in Biloxi, MS \
another 1 in remote Turkey \ U.S.A.F.
& 2 more in Columbus, MS /
Born in Donna, TX
Live in Colleyville(between Dallas & FT. Worth), TX the last 40 years


----------



## longshot (Feb 27, 2014)

It had me in Chattanooga and Columbus Ga. I lived in Chattanooga as a kid now live about 250 miles from each


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2014)

It put me in Chattanooga Tn. I grew up and now live about 400 miles east of Chattanooga. I did do about twenty years of over the road trucking when I graduated high school so that may have had a little influence on the outcome.


----------



## SpecFisher (Mar 8, 2014)

Denver, Tucson, Colorado springs. Nowhere near me.


----------



## DickB (May 3, 2014)

Pretty close. I live in NW PA, but my mom was from Buffalo & my dad grw up in a rural town a few miles south of there. Right on.


----------



## LSGUNSS (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in Columbia, Mo and it had me as Springfield, MO. That's right in my book.


----------



## Butthead (Jun 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337170#p337170 said:


> Colbyt » Thu Dec 26, 2013 12:44 pm[/url]"]If they aren't IP sniffing (hate to spoil the fun) then it was spot on.
> 
> I was convinced it would be wrong since the individual ansers were all over the map.



I know for a fact that it's not based on IP address, because mine puts me about 650 miles away from where I'm really situated.

And this quiz got me spot on.




[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342531#p342531 said:


> waterman » Sat Feb 22, 2014 10:44 pm[/url]"]
> Come on up. We'll go rolly polly huntin'!



They're called potato bugs. Ha!


----------



## Y_J (Jun 20, 2014)

It put me in Fresno, Modesto, CA and Boise ID.. 
Never been to Idaho. Only been to Modesto twice for a couple hours each and passed thru Fresno about a million times on my way to Yosemite National Park. I lived in Bakersfield, CA (about 2 hrs south of Fresno) Most of my life and been in Georgia the past few years. Hmmmm I guess it missed me all together.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342991#p342991 said:


> BrazosDon » 26 Feb 2014, 23:54[/url]"]Native Texan: This thing has me in Tallahassee, FL
> Jacksonville, MS
> Corpus Christy, TX
> 
> ...



This is interesting and reminds me of when I was stationed in Germany. I lived off-base for a while. The landlord's (incredibly beautiful) daughter spoke perfect english but with a southern U.S. accent. The former tenants in the apt. I rented were also U.S. military from the southern U.S. and had lived there for quite a while. It's cool that kind of thing happens but according to this test it seems that where you come from stays with you. I lived in Kansas for a while and the people I worked with thought I was from Canada. I've lived most of my life in Minnesota and the test put me right where I live in Minneapolis.


----------



## Blue Dawg (Aug 20, 2014)

I answered the quiz and never got a response. :?:


----------

